# Post Your Pumpkins



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I know several folks have already started posting pics of their pumpkins, but perhaps putting them all in one place might be useful. Anyway, here are the four Spooky1 and I carved the other night. The one on the far right would have been more complex, but it had a skin like iron (as in, it broke one of our carving tools), so we kept it simple. The one on the far left is the 60 pounder we grew that was defaced by a hungry groundhog. :crykin: We worked around the scars.

Here they are unlit.










And here they are with candles a glowin'


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Roxy...did you guys grow any of those pumpkins ?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

They look great btw


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Beelce. Yes we did. The big boy on the left and the second one from the right (pirate face) both came out of our garden. We did have several that got started and then rotted - must have been too wet for them this year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey...nice pumpkins...homegrown too...way cool


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice carvings Roxy


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

They look great Roxy, love the pirate!:jol:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool pumpkins. Love them lit up.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkins eating pumpkins always crack me up!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

My daughter Megan and her fine work!!!! And a few of my carvings!!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

*Our Bat Pumpkin*

This year's pumkin:jol:

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/?action=view&current=100_0135.jpg


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Nick, I see you visited Zombie Pumpkins. I thought about that one but settled on the Michael Myers (classic) and one of the Oogie Boogie designs from there. Good execution!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Parabola said:


> Nick, I see you visited Zombie Pumpkins... Good execution!


Thanks. I've used his patterns for two years with great success.. one year was all the nightmare before christmas patterns, last year was all harry potter. Decided to keep it simple this year with the one pumpkin I had to do.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

*Here are my 2*

These pics aren't the best, but they do the trick. Both patterns came from www.zombiepumpkins.com. Lots of great stuff there. The first is a Michael Myers (classic version):










And here is Oogie Boogie from Nightmare Before Christmas:










Like I said, not the greatest pics, but the pumpkins were fun to carve!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

All good looking pumpkins..


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My two pumpkins


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

My night shots didnt turn out but here it is anyway. It weighed about 45lbs.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love all the Jack-O's! Here are mine (actually remembered to carve them this year!!)





































The candle kept going out in the big one in the cannibal scene. 2 of the smaller ones had those tea light flicker candles in them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Ghostess, that cannibal scene is a riot!


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

I know I'm a little late coming to the party but here is mine. I actually carved this at my work for a pumpkin carving contest and won first place!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that's one of the most original carvings I've ever seen, Horror. I certainly would vote for it in a contest.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

HotH, that's one unique Jack-o-lantern. I love it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cherrylene , thats very unique.. Love it

While they are not "pumpkins persay".. they are carvings of the funkin variety


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty (and intricate!) carvings.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Here a look at ours and how we carve them...lol To put it in perspective, I'm 6' 3" 350 lbs.....lol

See more at Pictures by bohica2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid381.photobucket.com/albums/oo251/bohica2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@oo251/bohica2008/FCG12009


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, bohica, those are some monster pumpkins! Do you grow them for contests?


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL, Yes, I've been growing them competitavely for several years, these pumpkins put on an average, between 20-40 lbs a night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember seeing a special on TV not so long ago about people who grow pumpkins competitively. They're quite a dedicated group.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a huge pumpkin, bohica. What state do you live in?


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! I thought I'd go out of the box and carve myself a small home, lol!

scream1973.................love your carvings!! Mustof taking ages to carve those out!


bohica................holy crow!! Now THAT'S a pumpkin lol!!


----------

